# Help Nick Leotti



## TheWookie (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got word from a friend of mine who's working in Afghanistan as a contractor that they're trying to raise money to help his co-worker, a Marine, named Nick Leotti.  Nick was involved in that recent helicopter crash which left the Marine OIF Veteran burned over 70% of his body. 

Nick is currently under going treatment in Tampa. If you could please send anything you can such as cards, etc...(No flowers due to infection) to help boost his spirits that would be great. 

Semper Fi

Nick Leotti 
Tampa General Hospital 
Burn ICU Room 606 
1 Tampa General Circle 
Tampa, FL 33606

A picture of Nick


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2009)

Bet some cheery pictures from kids would be good too...I'll have my nieces and nephews busy next weekend.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 31, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Bet some cheery pictures from kids would be good too...I'll have my nieces and nephews busy next weekend.



Thank you very much.  :)


----------



## Ajax (Jul 31, 2009)

If you can get the name of the fund, I'd rather throw into that then send him a pic of my rock-hard ass.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 31, 2009)

Ajax said:


> If you can get the name of the fund, I'd rather throw into that then send him a pic of my rock-hard ass.



Haha, I'm sure he'd appriciate that, too, I'll work on it. :)


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 10, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Thank you very much.  :)



You should see the cards, they rock!  Will get to the PO after work today.



Ajax said:


> If you can get the name of the fund, I'd rather throw into that then send him a pic of my rock-hard ass.



Yeah, you can send me the pic.


----------



## lilAFgirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!  I met Nick recently...I have a U2 Flag (from Ops in Al Dofra), and Strike Eagle Flag (flown over Afghan), an ACC SFS Regiment Flag (taken to the field in Iraq) and cards/letters of support for Nick all ready to go, but I can't get them to Nick unless I can reach his father someway?  Please have his father e-mail me so I can get these items delivered--his room number has also changed, I believe.  Any help, please let me know.  Three flags and a whole lot of AF Spec Ops and ACC love await him.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 11, 2009)

lilAFgirl said:


> but I can't get them to Nick unless I can reach his father someway?



Really?  Why is that?

Just mail everything to the hospital, I'm sure they will get Nick's mail to him.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 11, 2009)

lilAFgirl said:


> Hi!  I met Nick recently...I have a U2 Flag (from Ops in Al Dofra), and Strike Eagle Flag (flown over Afghan), an ACC SFS Regiment Flag (taken to the field in Iraq) and cards/letters of support for Nick all ready to go, but I can't get them to Nick unless I can reach his father someway?  Please have his father e-mail me so I can get these items delivered--his room number has also changed, I believe.  Any help, please let me know.  Three flags and a whole lot of AF Spec Ops and ACC love await him.



You could just call the Hospital and they'll give ya the room # to send cards and gifts.  

I did. :cool:


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that she's not looking for Nick.  ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 11, 2009)

lilAFgirl said:


> Hi!  I met Nick recently...I have a U2 Flag (from Ops in Al Dofra), and Strike Eagle Flag (flown over Afghan), an ACC SFS Regiment Flag (taken to the field in Iraq) and cards/letters of support for Nick all ready to go, but I can't get them to Nick unless I can reach his father someway?  Please have his father e-mail me so I can get these items delivered--his room number has also changed, I believe.  Any help, please let me know.  Three flags and a whole lot of AF Spec Ops and ACC love await him.



If you can't send Nick all that stuff because you can't contact his father... Can I have it?   That sounds like some cool shit for the office.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 12, 2009)

Ajax said:


> If you can get the name of the fund, I'd rather throw into that then send him a pic of my rock-hard ass.



I'm trying hard to get an update today....thanks for all the support.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be at the hospital on Sunday and I just happened to meet someone tonight who will really be able to help him and his family. Strange how things fall into place like that. One minute I'm drinkin beers and the next my buddies girl friend is texting a general who she just hapens to know. The general is in charge of an organization for wounded vets and wants to help.


----------



## TheDom (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words, and the cards, and pictures, etc.  Nick is doing well.  Eventually we'll be setting up a website so all his friends overseas can get the regular updates without having to wait on word passing through the grapevine.  For now, his status is thus:
He was burned, 3rd deg, over about 70percent of his body.  Imagine wearing a flight helmet, goggles, and a vest, basically he was burned pretty much everywhere not covered.  He lost his right leg below the knee, left arm below the elbow, and all the digits on his right hand.  The rest of his hand and the muscles of his thumb are doing well, but by no means out of the woods.  He lost about 80% of his triceps muscle on the left arm, and a small portion of his bicep on the same side. 

We were told his face was burned 3rd deg, but he's growing back a full mustache, and most of his sideburns and beard, so we've just gotta wait and see.  His eyes are intact, as are his eyelids, eyebrows, ears and manhood.  Honestly, his face looks great, all things considered.  He had a trachaeostomy, and was breathing on a ventilator, but they've got it turned off more than half the time, letting him get used to breathing on his own again.  They put in a valve so he'll be able to learn to talk with this trach. in, but it'll be a bit before he's strong enough to communicate effectively.  He has been able to nod and shake his head when he's been cognizant enough to do so, and communication has been difficult, but he has unequivocally expressed that he does have the desire and determination to pull through his situation.  

Please, those who can, keep the cards and prayers coming.  Specifically, if people could pray for his hand and tricep holding together, that would be huge for his recovery potential.  Anyone who wants to visit will be more than welcome once he is more stable and the risk of infection is not so critical.  We're looking at roughly another month or so before Nick can be declared anything to close to "out of the woods."  Once there, we've been informed there are over 800 marines, including a general, at a local base that want to come see him.  The support from all over the country and the world that Nick and his family have been getting from people that don't even know us has been overwhelming.  Again, we don't know what to say but thank you, and keep it up!

God bless,
Dominic Leotti


----------



## ROS (Aug 15, 2009)

He's at the forefront of my prayers. 

Thank you very much for taking the time to issue an update. It sounds as if he's in good company.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 15, 2009)

Dom, Thanks for the update, I got your PM, and sent you back a PM, I'm down in Virginia for the weekend, but if you can post info on a trust fund, or when it is set up we will do our best to help any way we can.    Next month, when I go to my monthly Marine Corps League meeting I'll get the word out there, too.  God bless your brother, and you, and your family.  Semper Fi - MV



TheDom said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words, and the cards, and pictures, etc.  Nick is doing well.  Eventually we'll be setting up a website so all his friends overseas can get the regular updates without having to wait on word passing through the grapevine.  For now, his status is thus:
> He was burned, 3rd deg, over about 70percent of his body.  Imagine wearing a flight helmet, goggles, and a vest, basically he was burned pretty much everywhere not covered.  He lost his right leg below the knee, left arm below the elbow, and all the digits on his right hand.  The rest of his hand and the muscles of his thumb are doing well, but by no means out of the woods.  He lost about 80% of his triceps muscle on the left arm, and a small portion of his bicep on the same side.
> 
> We were told his face was burned 3rd deg, but he's growing back a full mustache, and most of his sideburns and beard, so we've just gotta wait and see.  His eyes are intact, as are his eyelids, eyebrows, ears and manhood.  Honestly, his face looks great, all things considered.  He had a trachaeostomy, and was breathing on a ventilator, but they've got it turned off more than half the time, letting him get used to breathing on his own again.  They put in a valve so he'll be able to learn to talk with this trach. in, but it'll be a bit before he's strong enough to communicate effectively.  He has been able to nod and shake his head when he's been cognizant enough to do so, and communication has been difficult, but he has unequivocally expressed that he does have the desire and determination to pull through his situation.
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2009)

Dominic thank you so much for the update, your entire family is in my prayers.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update Dominic!  I'll be stopping by Tampa General this afternoon to drop off some cards for Nick.


----------



## TheDom (Aug 20, 2009)

For all who are interested, here is Nick's website .

From here on out, that'll be Nick central until he's out of the hospital.  When I saw him yesterday, he was in great spirits.  He has been breathing on his own for almost a week now, and they attached a valve to his tracheostomy tube so that he can talk.  The nurses say he's perfected swearing with the valve in. 

Again, thanks, and keep the prayers up.  Bless you all!

Dominic


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Dominic, continued prayers!


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 29, 2009)

I meant to post this a few weeks ago.  I received the nicest thank you card from the Leotti family for the cards we sent.   Think I need to get the nieces and nephews gathered for a round 2 mailing.  :)

I suggest following the link on page 2 posted by his brother, TheDom, in order to read what is going on with Nick and his recovery.  

Continued prayers to all of you.


----------



## TheWookie (Jan 16, 2010)

I got an update today, thought I would share.  


_Nick Leotti currently has an infection and is heavily sedated.  He has been confined to an 8’x10’ ICU room within the Tampa General Hospital Burn Center for roughly 6 months and is in need of a big morale boost.  That said, anyone who knew Nick prior to the accident and spent time with him abroad in Iraq, Thailand or elsewhere are asked to send accounts of any stories, pictures, etc….  If you didn’t know Nick prior you can contribute by sending any appropriate items that you think would help to boost his morale and occupy his time during his hospitalization such as notes cards etc...  The website below provides updates and information on Nick’s status.  Please take the time to read up on Nick’s history and current condition if you haven’t  already.  I’ve had the pleasure of meeting Nick’s father Ed on a couple of occasions to date and I can tell you that he has been by Nick’s side almost daily from the point Nick arrived CONUS despite living and working a considerable distance from Tampa General Hospital.  Ed has been a truly an amazing father and person through the course of this tragic event..  I would ask that everyone contribute what they can and keep Nick, Ed, and the Leotti family in their thoughts and prayers.                 



http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/nickleotti



Sincerely,



Anthony Valusek

WPPS LPMO

U.S. Training Center, Inc._


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been subscribing to his site and have been getting regular updates from his Dad, sorry to hear he's taken such a turn.  My Christmas card got returned...you'd think the hospital would have given it to his Dad.


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 9, 2010)

Nick Leotti died. More info to follow. 

RIP, Marine.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, Wookie.  My condolensces to his family and friends.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been reading the updates Mr. Leotti has posted ever since his brother provided the Caring Bridge link.  I am so incredibly sad to hear of the Leotti family loss.    Rest in Peace, Nick...you shall never be forgotten.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/nickleotti



> It is with deep regret and with a sadness I have never known that I have to inform everyone that Nick passed away last night shortly before 8pm. He went peacefully with me and his two brothers by his side. We all had a hand on him as he took his last Earthly breath. Though Nick was not conscious I told him and his brothers earlier that" I was there when he was born and that I am here beside him at his death and it was an honor both times. " It is not possible to describe the amount of pride I have for how Nick lived his life and how courageous he has been these last torturous seven months.
> 
> After Nick's final breath I kissed his forehead and told him that I loved him and he gasped one last time as if to say "Love you too Dad" like he always did when I said goodbye.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## masonea (Feb 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Warrior


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2010)

Sad to hear the heart breaking news.....

Lo, there do I see my father.

Lo, there do I see my mother, and my sisters, and my brothers.

Lo, there do I see the line of my people,
Back to the beginning!

Lo, they do call to me.

They bid me take my place among them,
In the halls of Valhalla!

Where the brave may live

Forever!

>:{


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 11, 2010)

RIP.

Thanks for your hard work and determination.

Truly inspiring, my prayers to you and your family.


----------

